# Moving to Madrid for work and need some advice



## petelight (Nov 5, 2011)

Hello all,

I am moving to madrid next sunday for work and will be there until february and will be living 5 mins from the Real madrid stadium very close to my office. I hear this is a nice part of town, but can anyone explain anything more about it? details about shops, restaurants and bars would be helpful. I am 27 years old and single so i am looking to have a good time and go out for fun while in Madrid. Thankfully all of my living expenses are paid for. 

Is there any advice that anyone can give to me on the area or suggestions on things to do?

Is there anything i should know in general about living in madrid and the area?

would love to hear anyones thoughts and and advice is much appreciated!!

Peterlane:


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

*Madrid, tourism, madrid city, capital*

Hi there,
not many people posting from Madrid, and even less from Madrid city, although there have been quite a few questions about it recently. Perhaps Truebrit, Sonrisa and others will see this post...
First, in case you haven't, look at other threads about Madrid. Here's one about the stadium area - just don't contact scharlack 'cos he's not in Spain anymore.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...living-spain/45506-best-area-live-madrid.html
Here's another about moving to Madrid
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ving-spain/67745-some-help-moving-madrid.html

And things to do in Madrid thread
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/92959-madrid.html

Summer in Madrid, but also some places in the country which are nice at any time of year.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...s-living-spain/82772-cooling-down-madrid.html

Some photos of Madrid, especially Plaza Mayor
New Europe: Graeme Robertson in Madrid ? in pictures | World news | guardian.co.uk

The photos link is from this page which has some interesting articles about Spain.
New Europe: Spain | World news | The Guardian

Not all incredibly useful to you, but there'll be something in each thread that will be of value to you I think.
BTW the stadium area isn't, isn't... I don't know how to describe it really. It's mainly office blocks, although there are lots of flats as well. To me it seems a bit grey. It's not such a bad place to be though. 
Everything radiates from the Paseo de la Castellana which is a 8 - 10 lane road, so bad points are traffic and pollution everywhere, but it's also a main artery into town and out of it too. Nearby, to the north you have the Plaza de Castilla with buses in and out of Madrid and a bit further north Chamartin, a major train station. You also have metro of course.
_In Madrid_ is a free newspaper that you can pick up in bookshops (booksellers Comprar libros en Librera Booksellers - Librera Booksellers, Pasajes Librería Internacional PASAJES: Libros, revistas y documentos multi idioma and Irish pubs (loads of them in the city). It's also online and has some interesting stuff about Madrid.

Be interesting to hear about how you settle in, what you're doing etc...


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

All you need to know about Real Madrid: Real Madrid C.F. - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.

They are the second-best team in the country and the one with the biggest fan base. Their manager Jose Mourinho is a controversial Portuguese whose controversial "win at all costs" tactics enrage some and delight others. Their star player is Cristiano Ronaldo, another Portuguese, who is undeniably very talented but not a team player.

Enjoy!


----------



## happy_man (Nov 20, 2011)

The Prado Art Gallery is amazing!!! You must go there at some point. Of course, just for the expereince you should go to the Bernabéu, home of Real Madrid FC. Eat as much Churros con Chocolate as possible, and life will be complete! Enjoy


----------



## toast (Oct 19, 2007)

Hello, if you are going to be living near the Bernabeu(real madrid stadium), you will be staying near Paseo de la castellana, wich is the street that crosses the city from north to south.
Mainly residential, lot of offices, so with a lot of life during the day, many restaurants, and at nigth as there are many permanent residences is quite vivid as well...is a good area to live, not the ost comercial on(wich is 3 km south.barrio de salamanca.) bus is a high class area to live....very nice and well communicated ....enjoy!

ps-during mach days they close the surrounding streets to the stadium....and gets quite bussy, apart from that, is nice!



petelight said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am moving to madrid next sunday for work and will be there until february and will be living 5 mins from the Real madrid stadium very close to my office. I hear this is a nice part of town, but can anyone explain anything more about it? details about shops, restaurants and bars would be helpful. I am 27 years old and single so i am looking to have a good time and go out for fun while in Madrid. Thankfully all of my living expenses are paid for.
> 
> ...


----------

